# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Цифровой фотоаппарат Olympus FE 170

## Sanych

*Срочно продам цифровой фотоаппарат Olympus FE 170 + к нему зарядное и 2 аккумулятора + карта памяти на более 200 фото.*





> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




6.0 миллионов пикселей3x оптический зум (экв. 38-114мм)Большой 6.4 см ЖК-дисплейПринцип "одна кнопка - одна функция"Режим уменьшения смазанности снимка путем увеличения значений ISOСупермакро от 5 смВнутренняя память10 сюжетных программЗапись видео (до заполнения карты памяти)Ночная съёмка.Снятие эффекта красных глаз.Состояние отличноеЦена: 100 y.e.

----------

